# What car in the £5k bracket??



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been using my sisters car for the last year but i think the time is approaching where i need to get something sorted of my own that i actually don't mind driving as the Rav4 i am using is horrendous.

I have gone through all sorts of scenarios and did have my mind set on an RS5 but can't justify it being sat there for 2 weeks every month doing nothing plus i have a bike licence and will get a new bike at some point over the winter so satisfy the need for speed.

I have looked at all sorts of cos over the last few months and it is a complete minefield as i am buying a car that i have to not one that i want to buy.

What am i looking for in the car then??? I have 2 boys so must be able to accommodate myself and 2 kids so sadly rules out any two seaters. Ideally as new as possible and lowish miles but the new part i am happy to have some sort of leeway on. Something that has a little bit of speed although not essential, not fussed on a 3rd or 5dr as my boys are getting older theses days.

Any suggestions would be good so i can actually decide on what i want and focus my attentions on one car rather than dozens that i am at the moment.

Budget wise i would say around the £5k mark

Ta


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Fabia vRS (mk2) Have to haggle/increase.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...searchad=new,nearlynew,used&logcode=p&adPos=3


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Fabia vRS (mk2) Have to haggle/increase.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...searchad=new,nearlynew,used&logcode=p&adPos=3


That's not a bad shout to be fair. i do have a soft spot for the Vrs in general


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Based on the fact that you fancied having an RS5, I've selected a few that are 4 seater coupes with reasonable engines. All petrol, within budget with less than 100k miles.














































Left field...










And one to keep us grounded.










Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

And another couple



















Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Stretch a touch more and you can get a nice e92 BMW 3 series coupe


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Cookies beat me to it with his e46 suggestions - fab straight-6 engines in the 33oi. :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Some good shouts here with the BMW's which I like and I also really like the mercy too. Didn't think you could pick up a focus ST for thy cheap either


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

danwel said:


> Some good shouts here with the BMW's which I like and I also really like the mercy too. Didn't think you could pick up a focus ST for thy cheap either


When you start looking it's incredible what's out there for very reasonable money.

If it was me, I'd be very tempted by the BMW straight 6. You could get an e39 530i easily within budget too.

Although in saying that, the 5 pot focus would be great fun too.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Cookies said:


> When you start looking it's incredible what's out there for very reasonable money.
> 
> If it was me, I'd be very tempted by the BMW straight 6. You could get an e39 530i easily within budget too.
> 
> ...


Must admit i am very surprised as to what is out there for reasonable money. The BMW straight 6 is tempting as is the CLK and also the Focus ST could be a lot of fun for around the 5k mark too


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The 2.5 bmws are also 6 pot, and generally a fair chunk cheaper. Seen some lovely e46 6 pots going for very reasonable money recently, can get mint ones for a fair bit under 5k tbh. The newer e92 shape coupes I think look very smart, Base models are pretty bland inside bmws though 

How sensible does it need to be? Could get an old skyline gtst


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Clancy said:


> The 2.5 bmws are also 6 pot, and generally a fair chunk cheaper. Seen some lovely e46 6 pots going for very reasonable money recently, can get mint ones for a fair bit under 5k tbh. The newer e92 shape coupes I think look very smart, Base models are pretty bland inside bmws though
> 
> How sensible does it need to be? Could get an old skyline gtst


Doesn't have to be sensible as long as it has enough seats for me and my two boys it can be silly lol

Not sure i really fancy an old gtst as i have always had my heart on a GTR at some point, it would be like sleeping with its older uglier sister lol


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

E46s are brilliant cars I had the 328ci , only problem is the sensors are temperamental and they rust like mad if not caught early in life. Great engines and loads of car for the money.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rust on front wings on e46's not too bad everywhere else.

They have higher quality interiors than the e90 too.

A 330ci will serve you well. A cab in 330ci form is hard to beat at £5K. They are a great car, not the fastest, not the sharpest, not that roomy but as an overall package they just work.

Simple drive train, simple to work on, very very well engineered, cheap parts, not much to go wrong... Winner.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

E46's more reliable than e92 as well had 2 e46's never had an issue with either. Had 2 e92's and I'll never have an other BMW after all the problems I had with em.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> E46's more reliable than e92 as well had 2 e46's never had an issue with either. Had 2 e92's and I'll never have an other BMW after all the problems I had with em.


Out of curiosity, did you have a 335? As I really want one but there are mixed comments on them


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Unfortunately yes would take me 20 mins to list all the faults start with the turbos going twice but I'll not bore.if you get a good 1 they sound and go great but get a pup and ur in for some big bills. Mine where all covered by warrant but garage said it cost nearly price of new car for all they fixed.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Go for a 330ci e46. Straight 6. No turbos. Great car. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm starting to see sense in having a vehicle that doesn't have a turbo, especially when you get to higher mileage. Just less to go wrong.

Those E46s still look modern and one kept in top form from a fellow detailer like yourself would look even more impressive.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've not looked at the second hand market for a while but that S4 seems crazy good at 5k, is that going rate or would that have monster miles?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've not looked at the second hand market for a while but that S4 seems crazy good at 5k, is that going rate or would that have monster miles?


The S4 has 100k on it. It'd be a lovely car. Seems to be very good value.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My three kids soon got to the age they did not want to be see in a car with us, so buy what you want some great cars to be had at this price,plenty about they had the same SL near us what a car that was.

John Tht.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've not looked at the second hand market for a while but that S4 seems crazy good at 5k, is that going rate or would that have monster miles?





Cookies said:


> The S4 has 100k on it. It'd be a lovely car. Seems to be very good value.
> 
> Cooks


Very susceptible to timing chain tensioner failure and guide wear. This is expensive to sort out as they're on the back of the engine, against the firewall. So it's an engine out job, hence the market value for these cars is cheap.


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

MK5 Golf GTI, job done!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

christopherquin said:


> MK5 Golf GTI, job done!


That's not a bad shout actually


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Suzuki swift sport, great little car, not the best cruiser but has everything you need 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Surprising what u can actually get for 5k ! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

leecarey212 said:


> Surprising what u can actually get for 5k !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


It really is, i am genuinely surprised and the reason i posted is to get input form others as to cars i should look at that i have overlooked.

My dilemma is that i genuinely want a nice new car that can shift but can't justify it as it sits there as i work away and then doesn't really get used. That and the fact i want a new bike too


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Mini Cooper-s jcw. R53 model


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

pee said:


> Mini Cooper-s jcw. R53 model


I do quite like the cooper S if I'm honest and that's tempting too

Other things I looked at are

Audi TT
Vectra VXR
Zafira VXR
Monaro ST
Jaguar X type and S type


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

HI,

Lots of cars at £5K and lots of potential reliability and repair issues as well.

Genrally pretty "boring" but if you want to get into it, get to where you want to go and get home again then I'd be looking Japanese - Honda, Mazda, Toyota. If you want plush go Lexus and see what you can get there.

The very best of luck with narrowing down the utterly bewildering list of what's available.

Andy.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Honda civic Type r - FN2 - reliable, fun, loads of kit, looks good and easily available for £5k

A lot of car for the money!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-Civ...627452?hash=item542d8f6e3c:g:MlUAAOSwHF1XHIUF


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

christopherquin said:


> MK5 Golf GTI, job done!


As above, if you're looking at Golf GTIs, you should be looking at Civic Type-Rs as well - sBasic on the inside though...

I had the choice of Type-R, Mini Cooper S and Golf GTI at the time - test drove all three and got the Cooper S in the end (LSD included in the chilli pack at the time) - solid car, killed my back in the end with the hard suspension!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Shame the budget can't stretch a little more, if you want Honda, then there is the Accord (CL7R) Euro R or the Integra DC5. They've been climbing in price recently though so i don't quite feel they are the value for money they used to be. You could get decent Euro Rs for £5k a couple of years back but they now seem to be £7k+. JDM scene tax no doubt.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kap01 said:


> Honda civic Type r - FN2 - reliable, fun, loads of kit, looks good and easily available for £5k
> 
> A lot of car for the money!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-Civ...627452?hash=item542d8f6e3c:g:MlUAAOSwHF1XHIUF


I looked at type r's before and didn't think they'd be in budget to be honest however that one is a cat d which is why it's so much cheaper than others


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

danwel said:


> I looked at type r's before and didn't think they'd be in budget to be honest however that one is a cat d which is why it's so much cheaper than others


Sorry not the best example...

a little older but:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-civ...791349?hash=item2ef3ae7135:g:bFYAAOSwi0RXxVYR

FN2 can be had for £5k easily.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah i have had a look the FN2 is on the list now along with a mini cooper s at the moment but still on the hunt as i am in no rush to buy


----------

